# 2022 Copake Bicycle Swap Meet and Auction !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## catfish (Mar 15, 2022)

Save the date !!!!! 

Bicycle & Transportation Auction​October 15, 2022 at 10 AM (EST)​






						Bicycle & Transportation Auction, 2022-10-15 – COPAKE AUCTION
					






					www.copakeauction.com


----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2022)

Phallon1 said:
Looks like October 15th live auction and swap meet on the 14th! We have a nice nucleus for the sale and hope it grows through the months, look forward to seeing you all!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 15, 2022)

Great news ! Looking forward to it.


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2022)

Make plans to be there!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

Everyone should plan on being there !!!!!


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 5, 2022)

I plan on making this swap for the Ist time.


----------



## Barto (Jun 6, 2022)

_I’ve never been and hope to go this year!…._


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)

detroitbike said:


> I plan on making this swap for the Ist time.



You'll be happy you did.


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2022)

It's getting closer!


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2022)

Who's going to be there?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 30, 2022)

With the exception of the unplanned for I'll be there.


----------

